# General > Reunions >  Thurso High 50th Anniversary Celebration

## J. E. A.

Save the Dates! - Next August (2008) marks the 50th Anniversary of the opening of Thurso High School. To celebrate this occasion the school is to host an open day on Friday 7th November 2008 followed by a Gala Dinner in the school hall on Saturday 8th November. Refer back to the forum for information nearer the time.

----------


## Jeemag_USA

Will there be a chance for people who have moved away and cannot make it to send a telegram type thing to be read out at the dinner or posted on a wall or something, will there be some kind of exhibit?

----------


## thirsaloon

I may have some information etc that may be of interest if you want! Send me a message if so!

----------


## J. E. A.

> Will there be a chance for people who have moved away and cannot make it to send a telegram type thing to be read out at the dinner or posted on a wall or something, will there be some kind of exhibit?


There will be an open day on Friday the 7th November and we will be having displays etc. Your idea of messages from former pupils is exactly the sort of thing we are looking for. If you have anything to contribute, either post it to the school or email it via the school's address which can be found on the school website. www.thurso.highland.sch.uk

----------


## J. E. A.

> I may have some information etc that may be of interest if you want! Send me a message if so!


We would be greatful for any information you may have about Thurso High. Either post it to the school or email it using the school's email which can be found on the school website. All we ask is that if you require anything to be returned, pictures etc. you label them with your name and address.

----------


## helenbmerry

I was one of those lucky pupils who spent their first day at secondary school in Miller Academy, as the new school wasn't ready! As a wee first year, from Achreamie School, I was more than impressed by the huge building. I was used to one classroom, and no more than 18 pupils in the whole school. However, the one thing that brings back that first day in the "new school", is the smell of concrete!
Where can I get a ticket for the Gala do? I will certainly make the long trek from the Isle of Man for it.

----------


## Moi x

Where can I find out more about this event? Is there a website?

Moi x

----------


## J. E. A.

Plans are well underway for the celebrations, an Open Day on the 7th of November and a Gala Dinner in the school hall on the 8th of November.  Dancing on the evening will be to the very popular band Whisky.  Tickets for the evening will go on sale later in the year and be sold in the town and from the school (details nearer the time).  If you have any memorabilia or old photos you wish to share with us, please send them to the school or email them, please make sure they are well labeled so that we can return them to you.

We would also like to set up a "good wishes wall" with messages from former pupils and anyone associated with the school over its 50 years.  If you wish to send a message either email us or send it to the school - address and email can be found at the school's website www.thurso.highland.sch.uk

----------


## J. E. A.

Dear Helen
Dr Grant forwarded your letter to me regarding the 50th Anniversary celebrations - I have already replied to you through this forum and hopefully you received my email.  However if not here is the update.  We are still in the process of organising catering, the band "Whisky" is booked and we have arranged to have tickets on sale at the beginning of September.  These will be available from McBeaths the Jewellers in the town and also from the school.  We will also have a system for non local people to order tickets, details of this still have to be finalised.  I am hoping to have a page on the school website with details of the Open Day and the Gala Dinner nearer the date.  We will keep you in mind when it comes to allocating tickets and if you could let me know the number you require, I will make sure you have tickets.  Looking forward to meeting you at the event.

Kind Regards
Jean Alexander

----------


## rjmi23

As another first-year pupil in 1958 I don't remember anything about spending a day at Miller Academy? I know we (Class 1A) spent the first week on the stage (Music Room) as things were somewhat chaotic. Happy days!! Hope to get tickets for the dinner. The 40th anniversary was pretty good so our expectations are high for the 50th (where have the years gone?)!

----------


## Moi x

Thanks for keeping us up to date Jean.

Moi x

----------


## helenbmerry

Just wondering who else from the "old days" will be at the events in November. I am looking forward to seeing some people I have not seen for over 40 years! 
I'd love to hear from anyone, whether you'll be there or not. PM me and we can reminisce.
Helen Gibson

----------


## st113

> Save the Dates! - Next August (2008) marks the 50th Anniversary of the opening of Thurso High School. To celebrate this occasion the school is to host an open day on Friday 7th November 2008 followed by a Gala Dinner in the school hall on Saturday 8th November. Refer back to the forum for information nearer the time.


 
Hi,

Although I wasn't at the opening of the school in '58 it wasn't long after that I joined a pretty mixed bunch of folk in First Year ( Nov. 1959 or thereabout)  I've attended two reunions (in 1988 and 1996 I think!!) They were both very enjoyable and I'd be tempted to come to this even in November if I thought that there'd be a few from the class who left in 1964 or around that time. As it seems to be open to all it could be a bit crowded. Is there any way of finding out how many are attending from that era?  All the best for the event regardless.

----------


## Mr P Cannop

why not start up a bebo page for this ??

----------


## AnnB.

I was in 1A in 1958 and remember it well. My brother Graham and I will be travelling from Canada (I from Vancouver and Graham from Ontario) for the reunion. Hope to see lots of old friends there. Ann Brown

----------


## helenbmerry

A great time was had by all and I believe someone is looking at another event in 2010... put me down for it!
Many thanks to Ann and Graham for the lift. See you soon.

----------


## Venture

Does anybody have any photos of the Reunion they could post here for those who could not attend.  Many Thanks.

----------


## Sporran

As a former pupil of Thurso High School, I'd like to second that request, please.  :Smile:

----------


## Deemac

Here's a few images as requested

----------


## J. E. A.

Hi
There are pictures that Fergus Mather took at the Open Day and the Dinner Dance on the school website, www.thurso.highland.sch.uk.

----------


## J. E. A.

If you are interested you can view some memories of former pupils on the blog set up for this at : http://thursohigh50.wordpress.com

----------


## wifie

> Hi
> There are pictures that Fergus Mather took at the Open Day and the Dinner Dance on the school website, www.thurso.highland.sch.uk.


Am I doing something wrong?  I cannot see any pictures. I have clicked on the rolling title at the top.

----------


## J. E. A.

Click on the large blue writing at the top of the page once you have clicked on the scrolling text.  This will take you to the photographs

----------


## wifie

> click on the large blue writing at the top of the page once you have clicked on the scrolling text.  This will take you to the photographs


ty ~ ~ ~ ~   :Smile:

----------


## Sporran

I have thoroughly enjoyed looking at the photos, thanks. I did recognise a few faces, but not as many as I'd expected to. Looks like everyone had a great time!  :Smile:

----------


## davie

After 50 years I could only recognise one face in Fergus's pics and that I think was a certain Ann Brown - still the best looking girl in the school fifty years on

----------


## helenbmerry

It was a great couple of days and we all enjoyed ourselves. Anne looks amazing, doesn't she. She and Graham came across for a less than a week, so they could attend. Hope the idea for another reunion in 2010 goes ahead. Helen Gibson

----------


## Sporran

Did anyone who started 1st year in 1967 or 1968 attend? I myself  started in 1967.

----------

